

Would you use JavaScript compiled to C for your server applications - int64

Thinking about creating one. Will be mainly used for the development of server applications and later add a UI framework.
======
swalsh
I like Javascript, I write a lot of it. The progress that has been made
through the years is pretty remarkable. Sometimes its hard to believe.

That said, javascript handles every number as a 64 bit float. For a lot of
applications, that just doesn't matter. But to me, it does... its caused a lot
of heart aches in my life, and for that I want to keep a better language for
my server.

~~~
int64
The plan is to provide primitive data type extensions as well which can be
used in place of the "var" keyword

------
karterk
With servers being a commodity these days, I can only think of rare use cases
where this would be helpful vs just scaling horizontally behind a load
balancer. Also, in most real world systems I have seen, the real bottle neck
is in the I/O and rarely in the business logic or server application level.

~~~
int64
Thats very true. The plan was to give the user heavy asynchronous IO
functionality that appear to the user as making a simple ajax call with a
callback function. Provides the developer asynchronous functionality on the
server side. Scope variables and so on are all handled behind the scenes.

------
phantom_oracle
Forget the frontend. Just make it work 'faster' than node.js and people will
use it.

If you're going to be writing it, prepare your release by writing at least 5
applications with it too.

------
gregorkas
What about nodejs? Do you think the performance would be better with
javascript compiled to c?

~~~
int64
Absolutely. Node.js is still interpreted by V8 as far as i know. The runtime
libs provided by node.js are all written in JS. However, With this initiative,
all the runtime libs will be implemented in c as well.

~~~
zerohp
V8 is a JIT interpreter. The performance benefit might be less than you would
think.

~~~
int64
thanks for the input. Will certainly look into that.

------
mutex007
Sounds good to me. Might try it out.

